# stress echo



## lcaskew1 (Jan 22, 2015)

My doctor wants me to code a stress echo he did by using 93350, 93015, and 93018. I know that isn't correct because in the CPT manual under 93350 it says not to use it with 93015. On his biling sheet he said to use 3 codes and then on the echo charge sheet he circled these 3 codes. Please tell me how a stress echo should be coded for the cardiologist.


----------



## Jess1125 (Jan 22, 2015)

lcaskew1 said:


> My doctor wants me to code a stress echo he did by using 93350, 93015, and 93018. I know that isn't correct because in the CPT manual under 93350 it says not to use it with 93015. On his biling sheet he said to use 3 codes and then on the echo charge sheet he circled these 3 codes. Please tell me how a stress echo should be coded for the cardiologist.



Depends. What portions of the stress test/stress echo is he doing? If he's doing the professional component only of these studies it would be 93351.26
(along with doppler/color flow if documented as being done)

The 93350 is reserved for when not all the professional services of the stress test are being performed by the same physician. Look at the echocardiography guidelines prior to all the echo codes. It should help you I would think.

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## lcaskew1 (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks Jessica. The doctor did this at the hospital, so it was their equipment he used. But he supervised all of it and did the report. I reported 93350, 93016, and 93018. Does that sound right?


----------



## lynmitch (Jan 29, 2015)

I would love to know the answer to this also. I am being told that that isn't correct that it is all 93351. Can someone that is familiar with this respond. Thank you in advance. 
I would love also for any CCC coders to contact me with help of any kind in passing the test. Maybe a class they took or a person that taught them.

thank you


----------



## AmandaBriggs (Feb 2, 2015)

We bill 93350-26, 93016 & 93018 when our physicians supervise and interpret a stress echo done in a hospital setting.


----------



## Jess1125 (Feb 3, 2015)

For a stress echo done in a hospital setting and the provider supervised and interpreted the stress test I'd bill 93351-26 and that code alone.

CPT guidelines state "When only the professional components of a complete stress test and a stress echocardiogram are provided (eg, in a facility setting) by the same physician, use 93351 with modifier -26."

The 93350-26 would only be reserved for those cases where the physician didn't do all the professional services of the stress test. (Just supervised or just did the interpretation)

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## ChrisZim (Feb 3, 2015)

Jess1125 said:


> For a stress echo done in a hospital setting and the provider supervised and interpreted the stress test I'd bill 93351-26 and that code alone.
> 
> CPT guidelines state "When only the professional components of a complete stress test and a stress echocardiogram are provided (eg, in a facility setting) by the same physician, use 93351 with modifier -26."
> 
> ...



I agree with Jessica - CPT Code 93351 with a 26 modifier is what 3 of my Cardios bill for Stress Echo. That INCLUDES the professional portions of the stress test (93016 supervision/93018 report).  One of my cardios bills 93350 with a 26 modifier and a 93018 because he does NOT supervise the stress test (says he's too busy to stand around!) he just does the echo/stress test report.


----------

